# Perspex



## crazzzylizard (Jun 11, 2012)

hi does any one know how much it costs for a square metre of perspex.
oh and um this is a newb question but I havnt used perspex before so i don't know but can any body tell me whether you can drill whoes into it.


----------



## Jande (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, yes you can drill holes into it. It's pretty tough but just go slowly while drilling. If you're getting it cut it could be worth asking to have your holes drilled for a bit extra. Not sure on the price as I went to my local Bunnings, saw that they only had smaller sheets and gave up on the idea. 
Hopefully someone will be along shortly with a price estimate for you. Folks might even be able to suggest somewhere nearby that has a good price/ selection if you tell us where you're located. All the best with it.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 11, 2012)

Usually a lot more expensive than glass and depending on what you are using it for can sag/warp.

If you are going to drill it either use a very sharp drill bit or go to bunnings and buy a bit that is made for drilling acrylic.
When you drill use the weight of the drill and put a piece of timber (something flat like melamine works well) along the spot you are drilling.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Jun 11, 2012)

located on central coast


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 11, 2012)

Nimrod plastics in West Gosford is good and is cheaper than fairlight plastic (also in West Gosford).
But I'm guessing both will be closed today being a public holiday.

Bunnings at West Gosford sell large sheets but they won't cut it for you.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 11, 2012)

When drilling Perspex use a blunt drill bit. A sharp bit cuts through and grabs as it emerges cracking or chipping the edges. You can also use glass/ceramic bits but not masonry.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 12, 2012)

I found drill bits for wood work well.
Like this


----------



## -Peter (Jun 12, 2012)

The image upload on this site is totally stuffed.
I use ceramic tile bits. No cracking or chipping at all. I wouldn't waste my time of anything else. If I couldn't get those I would use a blunt wood or steel bit. We use acrylic extensively in exhibition situations.

http://img.instructables.com/files/deriv/F4G/PZMD/GHHILL9G/F4GPZMDGHHILL9G.SMALL.gif


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 12, 2012)

glass may be better in the long run because perspex scratches so easily too, and that's with your wiping it down and cleaning all the time


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 12, 2012)

but if you want to have a swinging door and your not to handy with routing out the edges of wood to make a swinging glass door then perspex is great , you can just screw it to the wood , i no its not real good for a track system because the edges flex so much that imo it needs to be framed but for a swinging door its the shiz


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 12, 2012)

-Peter said:


> The image upload on this site is totally stuffed.


Just add 



 Peter to save attaching. Make sure the link is pasted as plain text.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks MaA.

We sometimes screw hinges straight to acrylic. First drill an undersized hole. Then using a magnetic screwdriver bit heat the screw before inserting. It will seat itself beautifully.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jun 13, 2012)

-Peter said:


> When drilling Perspex use a blunt drill bit. A sharp bit cuts through and grabs as it emerges cracking or chipping the edges. You can also use glass/ceramic bits but not masonry.



X2 a sharp bit can grab and cause it to chip or crack especially near edges.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Jun 13, 2012)

um thanks but can anyone answer my question about prices


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 13, 2012)

i recently purchased some perspex to give you an idea i got a tray design cut to size, which fits on the bottom of one of my enclosures dimensions are- Base = 780x500 and sides 100x780 & 100x500 X 6 and was charged $260 with 3.5mm thickness. Hope that helps. Oh and thats just clear perspex.

to make holes you can use a soldering iron - stinks like hell though!


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 13, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> um thanks but can anyone answer my question about prices


Call the places I named. A little bit of initiative isn't going to kill you.


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 13, 2012)

best bet it to email some different places with your dimensions as they vary alot in prices.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 13, 2012)

your best off going around to a few places , glaziers sometimes have it in but not always , the more pieces you get cut is going to make it cost more so if you want to save $$$ then just work out what square meters you need and buy it that way but you will need to cut it yourself then obviously , all glaziers charge different rates but i just had 2 pieces of 580+580 in 6mm clear cut for $80


----------



## connorpotato (Jul 25, 2012)

i live in sa and i just ordered 
600x100 Approx
900x500
570x770
all at 3mm thick for around $75 and i think last time i went and got it it was alot more expensive so it really does depend where you go. some places charge per sq metre others wont it depends really


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 26, 2012)

When I built my enclosure I thought Perspex was cheap... I ended up using laminated glass, cut to size and cheaper than Perspex, which Bunnings do not cut for you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



crazzzylizard said:


> um thanks but can anyone answer my question about prices



Call Bunnings, they're the best to tell you!
(around $48)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



TheCheshireCat said:


> Call the places I named. A little bit of initiative isn't going to kill you.



+1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

